# Do You Use "We" Speak?



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't use "we-speak" naturally, most of the time. I don't easily consider myself part of a group, never mind representative of one.

Exception possible when I am undeniably part of a group.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

"We" speak for my fellow NTs:


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

of i course i do ... because we are many


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No. I only speak for me, myself and I, regardless of the topic. I represent myself as an individual, not a homogeneous, unthinking, conforming herd (be it type, gender, or what have you). I have nothing but contempt for herds.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

No and I really do hate this.

Especially when other women use it, "How do we feel about Dumb Btch Number 1 being picked over Dumb Btch Number 2 on The Bachelor last night?"


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I try very hard not to use "we" or speak for all INFPs. Ethically I think it's just wrong to speak for a whole group. I have mentioned this about 20 times in the INFP forum, okay... 15 times, I have 4000+ posts & I forgets.


----------



## King_Moonracer (Feb 14, 2012)

When we were in highschool, we read "anthem" by ayn rand. We thought it was one of the better books that was required for us to read. In the book, an individual like us didn't exist to our government. But we and some other girls escaped to freedom. Best decision or our life.


----------



## Laertes (Jan 28, 2012)

I use "we" when it's things that are defining aspects of the type of person I'm talking about. For example, saying "we tend to take a theoretical approach to problems" about INTP's is fine IMO because if you don't, you're probably not an INTP. If it's anything more detailed than that, it's first person singular.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

I use We when I know WE feel the same or think the same about something or someone. 
Most of the time I speak for myself, but for example when I'm out with friends and we're shopping, I usually say "We have to find a shirt I can get". Even though they aren't necessarily interested in the T-shirt, I say We because I count on them for feedback. 

"Which one do we want? The blue one or the purple one? I like both of them, but the purple one has a flair to it. What do we think?"


----------

